# Общий раздел > Красота и здоровье > Здоровье >  Что вы должны выбросить из своей жизни чтобы не портить её.

## Irina

*Что вы должны выбросить из своей жизни? Ответы очень просты.*

*1. Неудобная одежда*

Некоторые вещи могут выглядеть на вас просто фантастически, но если они где-то тянут, жмут или натирают, они - ваши враги. Избавьтесь от них скорее и забудьте их, как страшный сон.

*2. Люди, “шутки” которых оскорбляют вас*

Есть такой тип людей, которым нужно постоянно над кем-то подтрунивать, чтобы подчеркнуть свою собственную значимость. Их шутки в адрес других могут показаться обидными. Иногда они просто говорят какие-то грубые обидные вещи и смеются при этом, чтобы для других их слова выглядели шуткой и к ним нельзя было бы придраться. Если же вы сделаете такому человеку замечание, он тут же обвинит вас в отсутствие чувства юмора и в задиристом характере. Как же бороться с этим? Самый верный способ избавить себя от подобных “шутливых” оскорблений – не общаться с такими людьми. Выкиньте их из своей жизни.

*3. Бесполезные покупки*

Новая рубашка вам мала, а купленная вчера лампа не подходит к вашему интерьеру? Тогда зачем хранить их? Чтобы они напоминали вам о том, как вы ошиблись, купив их? Верните их обратно в магазин или продайте через объявление. А еще лучше, совершая покупку, думайте хорошенько – действительно ли вам нужна эта вещь?

*4. Вредные привычки*

Никогда не бывает поздно избавиться от вредных привычек. Даже если в итоге вы сдадитесь и вернетесь к ним, вы всегда можете попробовать сначала. Сделайте свой выбор.

*5. Кредиты*

Бывают ситуации, когда без кредита не обойтись. Но некоторые люди просто одержимы кредитами и предпочитают брать их, даже если в этом нету никакой нужды. На первый взгляд, кажется, что в этом нет ничего страшного, но кредит, как и любой другой долг, негативно влияет на вашу жизнь, тяжелым камнем лежа у вас на плечах. Избавьтесь от подобных нош.

*6. Продукты питания, которые крадут вашу энергию*

Сахар, кофе, энергетики – все эти продукты могут присутствовать в вашей жизни, но если для того, чтобы чувствовать себя бодрыми, вам необходимо ежедневно употреблять их, пора насторожиться. Нет ничего хорошего в том, чтобы зависеть от того, что вы едите или пьете.

----------


## JAHolper

> Нет ничего хорошего в том, чтобы зависеть от того, что вы едите или пьете.


Мы в любом случае будем зависеть от того, что едим. Нет здорового питания - нет здорового организма.

----------


## Таис

Мы зависим от своих мыслей и эмоций... наши неоправдавшиеся ожидания и разочарования- вот корень всех бед. Надо научиться принимать жизнь такой, какая она есть, менять к лучшему то, что можешь, а то, что не можешь- принимать и радоваться...

----------

